
Photographer's Dashboard Camera Captures Alleged “Keyless” Car Thief - evo_9
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Keyless-Remote-Control-Car-Thefts-Auto-Burglars-Crime-211508441.html?_osource=nbcnewsmore
======
gyoza
posted in 2013....

